# Dedicated to the Hotel Projects in UAE



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

This is a jump start on the nearly 100 planned hotels in the UAE by the end of 2008. Got info?


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

Hot dog its up and running


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Please introduce yourself in the Meet and Greet thread in the Sky Majlis, only then will we talk to you.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i second that motion.


btw...are there really hotels in the uae?????
i suppose there must be but ive never realy thought about it.


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

ok i just did it. its under the if i have to thread...


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

call them hotels, resorts, whorehouses, whatever you want. they're going up and they're packed. demand is higher than the towers right now. i believe 20-30 hotels are going up on the first palm. trend needs to be addressed by someone.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2005)

*New Intercontinental*

Hi, dunno if any of you've noticed, the Intercon isn't the Intercon anymore. They've taken down the sign and put up Galadari on it.

When I asked them they said that Intercontinental is building its new premises and once that's ready, they'll move out and Galadari Residences will start operations in its place.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

you're talking about the intterconti in deira? they will move out?
a new one is coming up in festival city


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

True that Galadari sign is where Intercontinental Plazza use to be (it can be seen on one of Tom_Green's picture also), but are they moving only the plazza (apartments & offices) or even the hotel itself?

I am very connected to that place, and after the old Hilton near Trade Center is gone, the hotel where I stayed for a week when first came in Dubai, this will be the second to go.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2005)

Yup, the entire hotel is moving...it'll be a completely Galadari venture then...I think the one in Festival City is the one!


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

'05 is not a good year for new hotels going up. the grosvenor looks pretty cool and the al marooj residence looks freaky ala old arbian nights palaces, but '06 and on should rock. sucks that they're going to move the intercon. heard that deira was going to be exclusively little bombay. so it makes sense that the intercon gets moved. :cheers:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

what does this even mean "grosvenor" <----


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

It's a fine British establishment, I'm surprised you haven't heard of it.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

And please don't pronounce it as "Grosvenor" on the phone !!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

> heard that deira was going to be exclusively little bombay


I find this very interesting. Where did you hear about this?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

juiced said:


> It's a fine British establishment, I'm surprised you haven't heard of it.


no actually i havent , but the does the actually word have a meaning ? ?


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

ahmedr said:


> I find this very interesting. Where did you hear about this?



cant say, deira already looks like little bombay, doesnt it? admit it. nothing against indians at all. there is a plan for everything, nothing is spontaneous. (spelling sucks). park hyatt looks pretty cool, they've been advertising like crazy, by the way, why do find it very interesting?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> no actually i havent , but the does the actually word have a meaning ? ?


Don't really think it does, does it DUBAI?


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Wafi Group, the Dubai-based diversified business conglomerate, will invest more than USD 140 million in its first luxury hotel project which will be managed and operated by award-winning hospitality chain Raffles International Limited (RIL).



















'Raffles Dubai' also marks the Singapore-based group's first foray into the Middle East and further expands its global presence to 41 hotels and resorts in 35 destinations. 

Conceived in a stunning signature pyramid shape by lead architects Arif & Bin Toak, the 240-room Raffles Dubai will be a prominent landmark when completed in 2007. It will have 188 well-appointed guest rooms and 52 luxurious suites, nine food and beverage outlets, a grand ballroom, seven meeting rooms, a Raffles Amrita Spa, a gymnasium and a Raffles merchandise shop. The interiors of the hotel will be designed by the Dubai-based LW Design. 

The hotel complex will also house 242,000 sq. ft. of retail space spread over two floors and consisting of 91 shops and a large department store. It will be located at Wafi City, facing Sheikh Zayed Road and be an extension to the existing Mall. 

Sheikh Mana bin Khalifa Al Maktoum, Chairman, MKM Commercial Holdings LLC, which owns Wafi City, said the deal has further enhanced Wafi's integral role in the advancement of Dubai's world-renowned hospitality and tourism infrastructure said, 'Raffles Dubai will add yet another luxury hospitality brand to the emirate's growing deluxe property portfolio and contribute to the fulfillment of the government's vision to establish Dubai as a major global tourism destination.' 

'Distinction and differentiation are core values of Wafi City and the association with RIL is in line with our overall brand essence of ensuring customers and guests can experience luxury with a Middle Eastern touch.' 

Jennie Chua, Chairman, Raffles International Limited said, 'Establishing a presence in Dubai has always been one of Raffles International's major goals. With the signing of the contract to manage Raffles Dubai, we are pleased to welcome the latest addition to our collection of luxury Raffles hotels and resorts known for exceptional standards of hospitality and service. Raffles Dubai, with its unique architectural structure, magnificent design and ideal location, is well positioned to cater to the affluent business and leisure traveller. We are honoured that Wafi Group, one of the most esteemed business conglomerate in Dubai, has entrusted us to manage their first luxury hotel.' 

Site excavation work by the project's main contractors, Khansaheb Civil Engineering LLC, is already underway and hotel construction will start in May. 

Peter Henley, Senior Vice President of Business Development, Raffles International Limited, commented, 'As Dubai's prominence as the regional hub for commerce and tourism in the Middle East increases, there will be greater demand for accommodation to cater to the growing number of business and leisure visitors. Raffles Dubai is well poised to tap on the growth trend in this key gateway city.' 

Ian Wiedersheim, Managing Director, MKM Commercial Holdings LLC said, 

'Raffles Hotels & Resorts will greatly strengthen Wafi City's already expansive destination offering and the linking of these two prestigious brands creates a synergy which cannot be other than highly successful.'


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

great headsup, thanks! the name is weird and doesnt really fit a 5 star hotel. sounds like a raffle draw is imminent at the hotel once it gets completed. place off szr is cool, need more density on and around the szr to actually get a skyline though. any news on the capital towers at the begining of szr heading to abu dhabi? owned by a local, right?


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

John-Dory said:


> BinDubai,
> Have sent you a PM


check ur msgbox


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

The Marriott Courtyard at the Geen Community


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

nice


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

yea, nice angle too


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Simple but the design is so rich


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I fucking think of England in a way whenever I see that pic.. how weird..


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Doesn't anybody else think that does not look at all like it's in the UAE???


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

i think it's more like Italy


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

*this may just be a rumor and i may not have all my info right, but i have heard that the burj al-arab is sinking! any thoughts?* :cheers: :runaway:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

^ i agree with u on that Bin DUbai


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

i've heard the same thing about the burj al arab


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

it's just a rumer .. but anyway even if it was true they said 1cm per year so what 100cm 1m in 100years ? that's nothing


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

تتولى شركة ''بي تي دبليو'' الاسترالية المعمارية بالتعاون مع شركة بارسونز إنترناشيونال الأميركية وضع المخططات الخاصة لمشروع جديد في منطقة جبل علي في دبي بالقرب من الأعمال التجارية المعروفة باسم ''الخلجان العربية''، ويقع المشروع بالقرب من حوض السفن الحالي مقابل دبي فيستيفال سيتي على الخور· 
ويتضمن المشروع إنشاء مرفأ ومركز للمعارض الثقافية ورصيف لتجميل السفن بالإضافة الى فندق بلازز فيرساتشي الذي تقدر تكلفته بنحو 2,6 مليار درهم (700 مليون دولار)·
وذكرت مجلة ''ميد'' ان مجموعة مشتركة من الاسترالية صن لاند والشركتين المحليتين الخليج للموارد والإمارات القابضة التابعة لمجموعة الإمارات للاستثمار قد اشترت قطعتين من الأرض بقيمة 134 مليون دولار في مارس الماضي بهدف تطوير الفندق الذي يعتبر جزءاً من الأعمال التجارية لمجموعة فيرساتشي المتخصصة في مجال الموضــــــة بالإضافة الى مبنى متعدد الطوابق، ومن المتوقع أن يتم الكشــــــف عن مزيد من التفاصيـــــــل بحلول نهاية الربع الثاني من العام للمشروع يتم تنفيذه لمصلحـــــة دبي للعقارات التابعة لمجموعة دبي القابضة·

in brief BTW the australian company in association with barsons international ( American company) will develope a project in the Arabian Bays in Dubai Water Front .. they will also develope the Versace Hotel at a cost of AED 2.6B ($700m) more info to come in the second quarter of the year


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

likefliesonshit said:


> *this may just be a rumor and i may not have all my info right, but i have heard that the burj al-arab is sinking! any thoughts?* :cheers: :runaway:



i heard the opposite....apparently its rising.

[if you belived the first rumur, then im sure you will belive mine]


----------



## John-Dory (Apr 5, 2005)

BinDubai said:


> check ur msgbox


Spoke to them today,
Thanks.


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

noticed two locals defending the burj while the foreigner looks for some type of objectivity...it would be disastarous if the burj was sinking more than 1cm a year...its also a good number to round off to. :cheers2: :goodnight :guns1: :fiddle: :stupid:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Waterfront projects attract more than $20b to region 

By Saifur Rahman, Staff Reporter 

Dubai: 
Waterfront projects in the Gulf, led by Dubai, are attracting more than $20 billion (Dh73.4 billion) in direct investment as the oil-producing region seeks economic diversification, according to estimates.

Khalid A. Bin Sulayem, director-general of Dubai's Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing, said waterfront developments would be the driving force in the emirate's economic growth in the coming years.

"Occupancy at the beachfront hotels and properties is higher compared to the city hotels," he said while opening a two-day Waterfront 2005 conference yesterday.

"The new waterfront projects will help the tourism industry of Dubai to record strong growth in the coming years."

Daniel Natchez, first vice-chairman of the International Council of Marine Industry Associations, which represents the boating industry worldwide, said: "Middle East waterfront developments are plentiful and being pursued with a nearly unparalleled passion, with more than $20 billion being invested in developing sea fronts and new marinas over the next five years. 

In Dubai, reclamation projects are now the norm as opposed to a dream or an exception."

Industry sources expect that in the next three to four years, Dubai will witness the opening of more than 100 hotels. 

According to Nakheel, developers of the Palm projects, about 75 of these hotels are waterfront projects, including 35 on the Palm Jumeirah and 40 on the Palm Jebel Ali. 

A number of hotels will also be developed on The World cluster of islands as well as the Palm Deira, the last of the Palm series of islands.

Nakheel has also planned the Waterfront, another large development in Dubai, which will be developed in the next few years. The developer has finalised the masterplan for it and is currently forming a new company, the Waterfront Company, that will handle its phased construction over 15 years.

Besides the Dubai projects, other developments are coming up in the region.

They include the Waves in Oman, Pearl-Qatar, Durrat Al Bahrain and the Bubyian Island development project in Kuwait. These are expected to accelerate the growth of the region's non-oil economies.

Natchez, who is also president of a US-based waterfront design consultancy, said marina and waterfront developments had become a global multi-trillion dollar industry as people had more disposable income and more leisure time.

But he warned that regional developers had to understand public demand to succeed.

"In such upscale developments as found in Dubai, one has to thoroughly contemplate needs and expectations," he said.

Failure to do so will create unrealised expectations and concerns, he said.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Emirates plans large Dubai hotel
By Roger Bray 
Published: May 12 2005 03:00 | Last updated: May 12 2005 03:00
Source: FT

Emirates is to develop a huge new hotel in Dubai. The five-star, 70-storey property, scheduled to open in 2008 on Sheikh Sayed Road, will have 560 rooms and 113 suites.

The airline says it will be among the world's tallest hotels and one of the largest in the United Arab Emirates


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

really?^


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

*AD, 10 new hotels by 2010*
United Arab Emirates: Sunday, May 15 - 2005 at 09:11
Abu Dhabi is to build at least 10 new hotels by 2010, or around 7,000 rooms to cope with around 3m holidaymakers a year, MD of the National Corporation for Tourism and Hotels, Abdullah Khalfan Al Rumaithi told Gulf News. NCTHC achieved 90% occupancy in the first four months of 2005.


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

Abu Dhabi to build 10 new hotels 

Staff Report 

Dubai: Abu Dhabi will build more than ten hotels by 2010 to cater for the growing inflow of tourists, a senior tourism official said. 
The emirate needs 7,000 more rooms to cope with the expected demand.

"Abu Dhabi is set to make a giant leap in tourism, resort and leisure," Abdullah Khalfan Al Rumaithi, managing director of the National Corporation for Tourism and Hotels (NCTH), said.

"We are planning to build more than ten hotels by 2010 to meet the growing inflow of three million holidaymakers by that time."

NCTH, a 40 per cent Abu Dhabi government-owned company, will launch within the next two weeks an expansion of the Abu Dhabi InterContinental Hotel, one of the emirate's key resorts.

"The Dh100 million project, expected to be completed by the end of 2006, will add 50 rooms, taking the total room capacity to 380," he said.

The project also involves the construction of seven meeting and conference rooms equipped with ultra-modern technology.

"The rooms, to be named after each of the seven emirates, will open in September," he added.

NCTH hotels achieved more than 90 per cent occupancy in the first four months of this year, making it the highest rate in 25 years.

He expected the occupancy rate in all the emirate's hotels to hit a record 75 per cent this year.

"Extensive roadshows by the authority in regional and International markets and the launch of Etihad Airways were behind The excellent performance of the sector,'' he said.

"Over the next five years, we will acquire 15 hotels in Abu Dhabi and we will be a key investor when the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority offers land to build hotels and resorts," he added.

According to Noel Masoud, general manager of the Abu Dhabi InterContinental Hotel, the emirate has evolved into a major tourist destination in recent years.

"Year after year, we witness a good turnout of European tourists, mainly from Germany, Switzerland and Britain," he said.

"Indications are that the number of tourists coming to Abu Dhabi has increased significantly since Etihad started linking more and more countries in Europe and Asia to the emirate. This is a positive trend," he said.


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

*425 companies at hotel show* 

Staff Report 

Dubai: The Middle East's showcase event, The Hotel Show, to be held later this month, will host 40 per cent more exhibitors from around the world, taking up an additional 30 per cent floor space. 
A total of 425 companies will participate in the event at the Dubai International Exhibition Centre during May 22-24. It reflects the growing international interest in the event and the buoyancy of the region's hospitality industry.

Among the 41 countries, Germany has generated the largest number of exhibitors with 39 participants this year, followed by, Spain and Portugal (21 each).

Italy has shown the biggest increase in the number of exhibitors over last year.


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

Alexie62 said:


> To all those interested in Hotel Info regarding new projects etc. I have consulted in IT in hotels for almost 6yrs, pertaining to new constructions, revamps etc and the hotel growth is phenominal at this stage. I own a high level buss dev & marketing consultancy firm where I can source projects for your overseas companies so feel free to contact me
> 
> Cheers
> Alexa



Send me a PM with more info on your firm+ website if they have please.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Alexie62 said:


> Hi
> 
> Studios (only 5); 1/2/3 bed - only exclusive Towers directly from Dev
> 
> ...


 :spam1: :spam1: :spam1:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Why was he banned?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

lots of advertising
already deleted


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ain't that someting?



Region to have 700 new hotels in next five years as boom continues 

By Nermeen Alireza, Staff Reporter 

Dubai: 
The number of hotels in the GCC is expected to reach 2,200 in five years, a 46 per cent rise on the 1,500 in 2004, according to statistics given by the organisers of the Hotel Show.

"There are many construction projects around the region that are driving the demand for hotel and office products and furnishings. As long as the boom in building and construction continues it will continue to grow," Jonathan Berger, commercial director, dmg World Media Dubai, told reporters at a press conference to announce the launch of the Hotel Show and Office Exhibition 2005.

Both the Hotel Show and the Office Exhibition are slated to open their doors from May 22 to 24.

Following the lead of the hotel boom, the sixth edition of the Hotel Show in Dubai has also increased the number of exhibitors this year by almost 40 per cent, reaching 425 companies, according to dmg World Media Dubai, who are the organisers of the exhibitions.

"At the moment the demand for hotel accommodation is greater than the supply and the boom in hotel development we've seen over the last few years is set to continue," said Bernard Walsh, Managing Director, dmg World Media Dubai.

Dubai's hotel guest figures, which are forecast at seven million this year, are expected to reach 15 million by 2010, according to statistics provided by the organisers.

The fourth Office Exhibition, which will have nearly 200 participants, is seen as an integral part in the increasing demand for furnishings and interiors that has been caused by the region's construction boom.

"Both shows serve two of the most important sectors in Dubai. The two shows are side by side because there's a real synergy between them," Walsh said.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

UAE races to build new hotels 
Posted: Thursday, May 19, 2005

Dubai


Thousands of new hotel rooms are needed in the UAE to meet ambitious targets of at least 18 million visitors to the Gulf Arab state by 2015, industry experts said.

They said Dubai alone, which has become a global travel and business destination, aimed to attract 15 million tourists by 2010, up from 5.4 million in 2004, with its flashy resorts, modern convention centres and sport events.

Abu Dhabi emirate has set a target of 3 million visitors by 2015, up from 850,000 now, and has started developing its tourism industry to lure foreigners to the country's capital.

"Dubai's marketing is fantastic and particularly strong in Europe. They keep announcing developments to keep people coming," said Gavin Samson of TRI hospitality consulting.

Dubai recorded one of the fastest growth rates among global destinations in 2002 and 2003, and many hotels have occupancy rates of more than 90 per cent.

"There's huge demand for rooms and hotels in Dubai which are undersupplied and only a few hotels are coming on to the market each year," Samson said.

Out of the 150 to 200 new hotels planned to open by 2010, only 35 to 40 hotels were confirmed to come on to the Dubai market by 2008, he said, adding that the emirate still needed to provide 80,000 more rooms to achieve its 15-million target.

Dubai's sandy beaches and secure environment draw foreign and Arab tourists. A thriving nightlife and numerous pubs also make Dubai an exotic attraction in the region.

The emirate is renowned worldwide for grand projects such as the $500 million luxury sub-sea hotel Hydropolisas, the Burj Dubai -- billed as the world's tallest tower -- and three man-made islands being built in the shape of palm trees.

"It is a tremendous opportunity to expand in Dubai and be part of a regional substantial growth," said Simon Cooper, chief operating officer of Ritz-Carlton Hotel, when he unveiled the hotel's second development in Dubai.

A key factor in realising the 15-million tourists mark is the completion of the $5 billion Dubailand -- a leisure and residential project that will house 50 hotels, theme parks and sport venues. It plans to attract about 200,000 visitors daily.

Other emirates have jumped on the tourism bandwagon. Abu Dhabi plans to build at least 10 new hotels by 2010.

The capital is trying to outdo Dubai's famed Burj Al Arab hotel -- with its distinctive sail shape -- by building Emirates Palace, where some suites cost $16,000 per night.

Patrick Macdonald of the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority said it planned to announce new tourist projects and developments in coming months. In the pipeline is the $9.5 billion Emirates Pearl residential and tourist island city.

"Abu Dhabi is positioning itself in a more exclusive way by trying to appeal to the more sophisticated traveller," he said.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> "Abu Dhabi is positioning itself in a more exclusive way by trying to appeal to the more sophisticated traveller," he said.


Like Dubai does not appeal to the "more sophisticated" traveller?? :hilarious:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

whatever this comment is supposed to mean :dunno:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*Radisson SAS Hotel. DIC*



















Taken today. The first building already compleated, the second one, as you can see, is far from it. They'll be joined by a skybridge.

Article has been posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*May 25th*

Villa Rotana:










I can't find the thread for this hotel which was started from Trances, long ago.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

EasyGroup may open easyHotel in Dubai 

By Saifur Rahman, Staff Reporter 

Dubai: EasyGroup, which is rolling out budget hotels under the easyHotel brand, is likely to operate budget hotels in Dubai, said its top official. 
Stelios Haji-Ioannou, owner of the easyGroup, told Gulf News yesterday, "We are interested in the Dubai market. We will be looking for opportunities in the region, where the tourism and hotel industries are growing at a faster pace. However, it will all depend on when we have the right partners on board."

EasyHotel represents the easyGroup's entry into the budget hotel sector and will be found in major city centres around the world, targeting short-stay customers.

"If we find the right partners in time, then yes, an easyHotel could be in place in a few years, as early as 2007/2008," he said following his speech at the Entrepreneurs In Dubai conference which concluded at the Dubai World Trade Centre yesterday.

He said, the first easyHotel is going to open in London in two months.

Customers will book their rooms at www.easyHotel.com with a credit card on the basis of 'the earlier you book, the less you pay and periods' of high demand will cost more than less popular periods.

Although some rooms booked in advance will be available for £5 (Dh35) a night, customers who do not book much in advance or who are booking for peak periods will pay more.

The project was initially named easyDorm, but easyHotel was finally chosen as the name as both the sleeping and bathroom facilities are private. The word 'dorm' implied shared facilities.

EasyHotel is one of easyGroup's 15 types of businesses, the most popular being easyJet.

SOURCE: http://www.gulfnews.com/Articles/BusinessNF.asp?ArticleID=166687


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

easyCyclone next?


----------



## likefliesonshit (Apr 20, 2005)

Emaar to develop unique international collection of ”Armani Hotels and Resorts” 
Posted: 01-06-2005 , 06:50 GMT 

Following the signing of a Letter of Intent in 2004, Giorgio Armani S.p.A. and EMAAR Hotels & Resorts LLC on Tuesday announced that their respective Chairmen, Mr. Giorgio Armani and Mr. Mohamed Ali Alabbar, have executed the formal contractual agreement between the two companies for the development of a unique international collection of ‘Armani Hotels and Resorts’. 



Under the terms of the agreement, Giorgio Armani S.p.A. is awarding a long term license to EMAAR Hotel & Resorts LLC for the operation of a collection of luxury hotels and resorts, whereby EMAAR will be fully responsible for real estate, construction, management and operations, with Giorgio Armani overseeing all aspects of content, design and style, including interiors and amenities, incorporating the various Armani fashion, furnishings and beauty collections. 



EMAAR Properties has established a wholly-owned subsidiary, the EMAAR Hotels and Resorts LLC, along with separate management company exclusively dedicated to the management and operations of the Armani Hotel and Resort collection. These companies are under the direction of Mohamed Alabbar and are being staffed by highly experienced managers recruited internationally from within the luxury hotels sector. 



Giorgio Armani S.p.A. has also established an Armani Hotels and Resorts division at its headquarters in Milan, which for the last one year has been actively developing the design concepts under the close supervision of Giorgio Armani, that will define the look and feel of the hotels and resorts.



The agreement foresees the opening of at least seven luxury hotels and three vacation resorts within the next ten years backed by an investment of over US$1 billion from EMAAR. The first hotel is expected to be opened by the first quarter of 2008 and it is already under construction being part of EMAAR Properties’ Burj Dubai development, which when completed will be the world’s tallest residential and commercial building. The Dubai ‘Armani Hotel’ will include 175 guest rooms and suites restaurants and a spa, covering more than 40,000 square meters. Alongside the hotel, the Burj Dubai will offer 160 luxury residential apartments all designed by Giorgio Armani and fully furnished also with a specially designed line of products from the Armani Casa home furnishings collection. The tower is the centerpiece of a new 160 hectare community adjacent to the Dubai Mall. The schedule of openings to follow Dubai will be Milan, London, and New York along with the first resort.



Mohamed Ali Alabbar said, “This is a symbolic moment for this collaboration. It signifies that all lights are green for “go” on what is an ambitious and inspiring undertaking to create an innovative collection of luxury hotels and resorts in the world’s most important travel destinations. I am happy to report that since our first announcement last year we have received a remarkable response from around the world and we have already made significant progress on identifying potential locations for some of our first openings.”



Giorgio Armani said, “This marks the beginning of a new chapter in the Armani story. In this our thirtieth anniversary year, I cannot think of a more energising prospect than bringing my philosophy of style and design to a collection of hotels and resorts. Today, more than ever before fashion has expanded to encompass our way of life, not just how we dress, but where we live, which restaurants we eat at, which car we drive, where we go on holiday and which hotels we stay in. I strongly believe that for those people who enjoy the Armani fashion and home furnishings collections, there will be a real enthusiasm for the possibility to now stay at an Armani hotel or resort.” Armani concluded, “This continues our ongoing strategy of building the Armani universe into a comprehensive lifestyle brand.”



Mohamed Ali Alabbar, who is Director General, Department of Economic Development, Government of Dubai and also a Governor of the World Economic Forum, established EMAAR Properties in 1997 as a public joint stock company with the Government of Dubai holding over 30 per cent of the equity. The EMAAR scrip is listed on the Dubai Financial Market with a market capital of US$20 billion and is the number one share in the region as per the recent Dow Jones Titans Index. Today EMAAR Properties is the largest developer in the region with major commercial and residential projects, including Emirates Hills, Dubai Marina, Arabian Ranches and now the Burj Dubai Master Plan community. EMAAR’s mission statement is “Shaping the Future, Today” and the skyline of Dubai already bears testimony to the company’s growing presence. 



The Armani Group is one of the leading fashion and luxury goods groups in the world today with 4,600 direct employees and 13 factories. It designs, manufactures, distributes and retails fashion and lifestyle products including apparel, accessories, eyewear, watches, jewellery, home interiors, fragrances and cosmetics under a range of brand names: Giorgio Armani, Armani Collezioni, Emporio Armani, AJ | Armani Jeans, A/X Armani Exchange, Armani Junior and Armani Casa.


----------

